# Knit patterns by Kathy North



## didough (May 30, 2011)

http://www.piece-by-piece.net/Knit/knit_dbkn.htm


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice patterns! Thank you for the link!


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

thank you for the list, have bookmarked this site for future reference


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for link and sharing. Happy yarning. :lol:


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Lots of great projects!


----------



## tricia488 (Jul 26, 2011)

thanks for the link, I'm bookmarking this, lots of great patterns.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this site. I will take some time to look through it.


----------



## queenb13 (Jul 22, 2012)

GREAT SITE! Thanks, It has alot of great knitting. Love it.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh.........Very nice. Thx.


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you so much for this site. So many cute little things to make with my large stash of yarn.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the link. There are a multitude of patterns.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

I wonder how we keep sharing new sites. I would think they would have all been "found" by now! Thanks for sharing. Lots of interesting projects.I really need to add to my list.(NOT). Gaynell


----------



## senior gal (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you, great site. Saved it and took three patterns off for hats.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank u for that link.. i just might venture in uncharted territory and try that vest.. it looks easy !


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Wonderful link


----------



## emerald60 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this link, looks good!


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Great site, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks....some nice small items on there.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Another one added to my collection.


----------

